# Chicken feed vs. Pigeon feed



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have 4 pigeons that are on a steady diet of Kahootz pigeon feed, And my father just brought home 2 young chickens lol. They are going to be going in the coop we are building and I want to know if we need to seperate them for feeding or do they pretty much eat the same thing? The chickens were eating bunny food before and they didn't seem right.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I feed my pigeon mixed with chix pellets, I'm not sure if that's the brown pellets that you are talking about but I mixed mine with regular feed from Brown's...

To answer your Q...I don't think they mind but I think the chickens will eat more of the feed more than your pigeons...Remember they like corn, Safflowers and other seeds too...Are they all in the same place with the 4 Pijs and Chix's?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Chickens should have chicken food and Pigeons, Pigoen food.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok, Thank you. I had a feeling they needed much different things. I am redesigning my loft according to this now. =) It is going to accomidate both seperatly. Its going to be amazing I am so excited to get working on it all again...(Construction was abruptly put to a hault due to fire evacuations) ....Good thing so I can make it chicken worthy to =)


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Chickens can and do bully pigeons and smaller birds, to the point of killing or maiming. The only recourse the pigeon has is that it can fly, but if it ever gets cornered on the ground, look out.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Grimaldy said:


> Chickens can and do bully pigeons and smaller birds, to the point of killing or maiming. The only recourse the pigeon has is that it can fly, but if it ever gets cornered on the ground, look out.


That's true. I wouldn't keep them together.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have seen chickens kill rodents, so I would not put pigeons with them. Also as stated above, the chickens will eat all of the food and the hungry pigeons would be trying to eat underneath the chickens and the chickens will hurt them by pecking them on the head.

Keep them separate, completely, unless you have a way of feeding the pigeons up too high in the loft for the chickens to reach. If they have to stay together, feed the pigeons really high, and the chickens on the ground. Even then, it is not a good idea.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I feed my birds part chicken pellets. It has high calcium because it is for laying hens (16% protein). I don't see any problem, but I do mix it with other grains. No straight pellets here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I feed half and half too , with the amount of pigeons I have and the cost of feed we have to look for the best way to cover our bases when it comes to the fortification of our birds ... we do the best we can with wat we got to work with and our wallets at the same time ya know


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Purina Nutrablend...*

I'd posted a long comments (after RodSD's comment) but I think I came too strong and I don't want to offend someone else's feelings so I deleted it...

I'll buy or spend according to my budget...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Pegasus,

Believe me I am not easily offended. In fact I am a very patient man. I always like to see everyone's side before making any decision. I think even my enemies love me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a multitude of different birds and each get their own rations. With that said, I do sometimes give different rations to different birds. It breaks up monotony of the feed. Chickens (And pea fowl) can be deadly to smaller fowl. Feed them high (Pigeons) and trim the flights of the chickens to keep them low. But aside from feed, you have to think about the different diseases the different birds carry...
Any new bird(s) that come onto my property go into quarantine for at least three weeks, usually five - six weeks, before they are allowed access to other birds. I have read somewhere (and am too lazy to find the reference right now) about the different diseases. Chickens can get XX disease, but Ducks and geese do not. Turkeys will get XXX disease, but pigeons will not. Pigeons will get... You get the idea. Any new animal you introduce could be a carrier and not actually show signs of the disease. Please be careful. Think of typhoid mary.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Glad2No!!!*

RodSD: Thanks for letting me know,we're only discussing things not creating a long arguement...I only share my thoughts/opinions in the best of my knowledge, not trying to pretend something I'm not...


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*What?*



GimpieLover said:


> I have 4 pigeons that are on a steady diet of Kahootz pigeon feed, And my father just brought home 2 young chickens lol. They are going to be going in the coop we are building and I want to know if we need to seperate them for feeding or do they pretty much eat the same thing? The chickens were eating bunny food before and they didn't seem right.


I have lived in souther CA all my life, and never heard of a brand like that. 
Kahootz???

Then most easily found here, and one of the premier brands of pigeon feed in the country is Manufactured by Leach grain and milling Co., and is in feed stores everywhere in CA. 

Chickens like pigeon feed better than pigeons like chicken feed, but both will survive easily on either. Pelleted feed for chix is OK, but try to avoid scratch feed, as this is an open invitation to mold.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Kahootz is a feed store in my area. my birds are fed there economy pigeon feed. I went and got chicken feed along with oyster shells


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*chicken feed*

I started some quail from eggs and had some left over chick starter (chicken feed) and decided to feed it to the pigeons. They where not fond of it but they would eat it, anyway I had some young pigeons hatch and decided to place both chick starter and pigeon feed into there cage in seperate bowls. When feeding there young, to my surprise they went sraight to the chick starter and water bowl then feed there young, it must be good. The chick starter as you may know in not a pellit though.>Kevin


----------

